# help!!!!!!!!



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

hello all. here is the delima. i am for the most part a savory chef, i have a good knowledge of baking and pastry but i need a few ideas. the local acf culinary classic is coming up and i need something to set my plate off. i am doing a sweet potato pate a choux croquette filled with a meyers rum valrona mouse. i am having a **** of a time coming up with garnishes\sauces to really seperate this plate from the rest, i am very serious about these competitions and money really isn't an object, but time is. i have three other dishes to worry about and i can't really spend too much time worrying about the presentation. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## schiznick (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi,

I understand your seriousness and desire to do well in competition. When I thought about what you were going to prepare, the flavors that came to mind were caramel, banana, and vanilla. Cinnamon is a great complement to sweet potato as well. Perhaps you could make a caramel sauce, caramelized bananas, and some spiced pecans for a garnish. 

Mind you, these are only suggestions. Please let me know what you finally decide to do. Hope your competition goes well. 

Schiznick


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

set it off with fresh made caramel marshmallows or toasted caramel meringue, an intense pomagranite syrup and candied lemon lollypop.

another way to go is anglaise lightened with meringe, your croquette and a honey tuile full of tropical sorbet.

warm bitter chocolate syrup, warm croquette, brandy snap and cold rum i.c.

i need to get some breakfast!!!

have a great show!!!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

try a whisky mango chutney & black pepper sauce, its odd i know
but unique cause i invented it & as i used it to accompany spicy vegatable samosas it could work well with the sweet potato as
its got good colour & cuts through richness of sweet potato really well...good luck
chow


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

mike, i like the idea about the chutney,, but these downhome judges are a little weary of strange items, although i will be doing samosas next week and plan to try out your idea. i have changed the recipie quite a bit and think i have quite a dish working. i am sticking with the sweet potato pate a choux, but i am doing it in a thin waffer,, about a inch and a half round with about a quater inch height. the mouse will be a white chocolate praline. i am going to layer them napolian style and stand that up next to a carmalized banana tower embeded with japalano candied pecans. you can barely taste the heat because you use just a touch , but it really brings out the flavor of the pecan and the sweetness of the sugar coating. i am considering a pecan honey tuile somewhere on the plate but i think that may be overkill. thanks for the advice everyone and i will let you know how i do.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

yes, dont make it too fussy,can you airmail me a plate to test,
sounds yummy,best of luck,


----------



## ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

I get to taste the Pikachu 

-~


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

a dessert that was phenominal had a 1/2 banana sliced in the skin bruleed with a deep chocolate tart....oh man. Loved the banana and it's kinda novel without being over the top.
Sarah Moulton did a spicy pecan praline with cayene, sugar, salt and pecans....worked well. Good luck!


----------

